# iphone vs blackberry vs android



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> My 8 year old nethew jailbroke his iphone lol its not hard at all.


How the heck does an 8 year old get an iphone? I was lucky to find a can and a stick to play with at 8!:laughing:


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

I miss the days of buttons on the phones, ie blackberry, but that is the only thing better about blackberrys (makes driving while texting/emailing easier:whistling). I left blackberry went with iphone then upgraded to an android. Hope that helps.

Set-up Gmail app and account on your new Android then forward your other email accounts to that gmail address and you have instant emails, androids are fully customizable.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I miss the days of buttons on the phones, ie blackberry, but that is the only thing better about blackberrys (makes driving while texting/emailing easier). I left blackberry went with iphone then upgraded to an android. Hope that helps.


Still lots of Android button phones available...or you can get a keyboard case for your iphone...or get a blackberry.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> How the heck does an 8 year old get an iphone? I was lucky to find a can and a stick to play with at 8!:laughing:


I thought the same. Spoilt is all I can say about it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PowerWash said:


> I miss the days of buttons on the phones, ie blackberry, but that is the only thing better about blackberrys


That's an advantage with Android; you can get the type of phone you prefer instead of only accepting what is offered.

Touch screen:









Slide out:









Keypad:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

stevethepirate said:


> need some help. My blackberry took an unfortunate spill from a roof and isn't going to recover Trying to decide on what to replace it with. Durability and functionality are my biggest considerations


What devices are available from the provider with the best coverage in your area?

I read once that Canadians have the highest cell phone rates in the world.....is that still true? My sis had some convoluted plan where she had to track minute usage verus time of day/nights/weekends....blah blah

I like iPhone but I work closely with android equipment. The new Razr is pretty sweet for what it can do.

I would look at what you need it to do for YOU.......then get what fits.

2 cents


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

I can use any device i want. If my provider (telus) doesn't have it, I'll buy it myself somewhere else. Cell rates here are a little steep but I don"t have enough phone line to get from my house to the job site  Since i first posted i was originally looking hard at the Iphone but I'm taking a better look at the android side of things now. And ya the RAZR MAXX looks cool


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Canada had ridicules cell rates but with more competition it seems to be getting better.

I pay $35.00 for unlimited in and out, another $10.00 for unlimited long distance in and out no matter where I am in Canada. And then I have my 3G on top of that, plus VM and Call display, so just under $100.00 month plus tax...I can live with this.

I like the iPhone myself, use to have BB but wasn't impressed, I had trouble using my big mitts on the keys. My wife had android and switched to iPhone, she liked using mine, everything I use is Mac so syncing is great


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

If you're cool and good looking, get an iphone. If you're just average, get an android. If you're butt ugly and have no friends, stick with the Blackberry.


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Canada had ridicules cell rates but with more competition it seems to be getting better.
> 
> I pay $35.00 for unlimited in and out, another $10.00 for unlimited long distance in and out no matter where I am in Canada. And then I have my 3G on top of that, plus VM and Call display, so just under $100.00 month plus tax...I can live with this.
> 
> I like the iPhone myself, use to have BB but wasn't impressed, I had trouble using my big mitts on the keys. My wife had android and switched to iPhone, she liked using mine, everything I use is Mac so syncing is great


Thanks Chris. I sympathize with the huge paws, I'm 6'4" 250lbs. It is a consideration


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Chris G said:


> If you're cool and good looking, get an iphone. If you're just average, get an android. If you're butt ugly and have no friends, stick with the Blackberry.


Yea, that's an intelligent reply...  :no:


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

Chris G said:


> If you're cool and good looking, get an iphone. If you're just average, get an android. If you're butt ugly and have no friends, stick with the Blackberry.


But I live on an island, and am surrounded by hippies, loggers and other tradesmen:laughing: Besides I think they will all coordinate with my carhartts :smartass:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris G said:


> If you're cool and good looking, get an iphone. If you're just average, get an android. If you're butt ugly and have no friends, stick with the Blackberry.


Damn I always wanted to be cool, time to trade in the android for an icrap.:laughing::jester::jester::jester:

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like I'm cool and good looking :laughing:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Robert has a Blackberry...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Chris G said:


> Robert has a Blackberry...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


No, I have a bunch of android devices that smoke your blackberry all day long... 

I assume you have a blackberry based on your ugly mug :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> No, I have a bunch of android devices that smoke your blackberry all day long...
> 
> I assume you have a blackberry based on your ugly mug :thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just over 30 posts to get ugly :clap:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Just over 30 posts to get ugly :clap:


It's an apple/android/blackberry thread I'm surprised it didn't happen at post 2 or 3...


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I feel sorry for people with Blackberries in 2012. It's like they are technology recluses. 

I had a Blackberry Bold 4 phones ago (so about 4 years ago) and they are still advertising that model on TV now! Holy obsolete!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It's all preference, I have two android based phones. My wife occasionally plays with my iPhone and I toy around with her android. She can't wait until the iphone5 comes out as that will be about the same time as I get my upgrade.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I walk and pack a lunch in a lunch box painted with durations. When I get there I use a drywall pan to hold my ipad. All this is accomplished while listening to republican talk radio on my bosch radio but I only use dewalt drills and festool dust collectors which I connect with mesh tape and atheist prayers... :no:


:whistling:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If you're cool and good looking, get an iphone. If you're just average, get an android. If you're butt ugly and have no friends, stick with the Blackberry.


That explains it, I'm one ugly SOB and I have 2 BB and an Android....for the days I feel beautiful:laughing:



> I had a Blackberry Bold 4 phones ago (so about 4 years ago) and they are still advertising that model on TV now! Holy obsolete!


Greg there have been 4 revisions, hardware wise the latest isn't lacking much. In fact it has more ram, more processing power and expandable memory. 

The only thing it lacks is apps and a nicer looking OS.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> The only thing it lacks is apps and a nicer looking OS.


Uh....yeah...EXACTLY...Who needs apps like a Construction Master Calculator, Dropbox, or the 20 other ones I use daily. :laughing:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I looked at it this way.. All my high end clients have iDevices and they want to use them with the systems that we install. So I got one, and I can now intelligently discuss with them how to make them work together.

Of course, they also all have a least one BMW and/or Mercedes, but I am working my way up to that 


I was happy the other day when I walked into a clients place who was having an issue with their IP camera. In about 10 minutes I had cracked into their wireless network, figured out their router password, figured out the IP address and port for the camera, logged into the camera, made the adjustments needed and then charged them $75. All with my iPhone  Now I am sure there are similar utilities for Android, but it was just cool to do it all from my phone now instead of a laptop.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> You are using POP/SMTP which polls your accounts ever X amount of time. Compared to BIS, IMHO POP/SMTP is unacceptable. If you went from using a blackberry to using POP/SMTP you would not be happy at all.
> 
> If you are using an enterprise server like Microsoft Exchange, this need not apply.
> 
> ...


I actually DID have a blackberry before I got my Android. The only thing I miss is the battery life. Somewhat solved that with an extended battery. The ++'s I get with the Droid far outweigh the neg's IMHO. I set my phone to poll email every 5 min's & hardly notice any problems. My feeling is if it can't wait 5-10 min's, text or call me!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've always thought the instant push email was kind of a lame argument, if you're in a field when seconds count then just pick up the phone. I have my phone set to check every 10 mins, but I find I don't bother looking at it but a few times a day unless I am expecting something important.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a special sound for emails coming from my two website forms and will respond to those immediately. I like to be calling before they click off my site and onto someone else's. My email come through instantly.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have a special sound for emails coming from my two website forms and will respond to those immediately. I like to be calling before they click off my site and onto someone else's. My email come through instantly.


Word!!!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Most people pick up the phone and call in, most of the emails I get from the website come after hours so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Most people pick up the phone and call in, most of the emails I get from the website come after hours so it doesn't matter much.


Its about 50-50 for me. Either way I dont care as long as they make contact. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Uh....yeah...EXACTLY...Who needs apps like a Construction Master Calculator, Dropbox, or the 20 other ones I use daily.


They have drop-box...I can see guys like myself and Greg needing the Audio/Video'/Security apps but what does a deck jockey use on a day to day basis?



> I looked at it this way.. All my high end clients have iDevices and they want to use them with the systems that we install. So I got one, and I can now intelligently discuss with them how to make them work together.


Its a split with my clients here Greg, lots still on blackberries with BES. That's why I have the Ipad, just to demo the automation and security apps that aren't available on my Xoom or Amaze. 



> I actually DID have a blackberry before I got my Android. The only thing I miss is the battery life.


Well sir, you will be happy to know that the latest BBs have terrible battery life as well. :thumbup:


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

well I got an Android. An LG Optimus LTE to be exact. I went with Android because its kind of the middle ground between the iphone and blackberry. Also RIM seems to be working on the same business model that brought about IBM's eventual fall and with Steve Jobs dead we'll see how apple fairs in the years to come.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

stevethepirate said:


> well I got an Android. An LG Optimus LTE to be exact. I went with Android because its kind of the middle ground between the iphone and blackberry. Also RIM seems to be working on the same business model that brought about IBM's eventual fall and with Steve Jobs dead we'll see how apple fairs in the years to come.


Apple will prob sell more phones than ever with steve jobs gone. They now have a phone with a good size screen on the way and thats one thing that really bugs me with the iphone is its stupid small screen.


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

we'll see about that. Jobs is what made apple, literally. There is the possibility that apple will carry on just as before, but there is a better chance that corporate culture will work its way into apple like a disease and eat the creative juggernaut that we know from the inside out.

I agree that they'll sell more phones but I think you'll see the best Iphone your going to get in the next gen, after that there won't be anyone to demand the impossible with the ability and the cheque book to make it happen.


----------



## shaedzs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kinda seems like blackberry is falling behind in terms of keeping up with Android and Iphone. I like the latter two simply because there are lots of apps being developed all the time. I think blackberry will eventually go the way of the palm phone...


----------



## kbakst (Jun 5, 2012)

It's all about the App Store. There are currently over 600,000 apps in the Apple App Store, and that is devoid of spam, fakes and downright dangerous downloads.

iPhone. All the way.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

kbakst said:


> It's all about the App Store. There are currently over 600,000 apps in the Apple App Store, and that is devoid of spam, fakes and downright dangerous downloads.
> 
> iPhone. All the way.


Shame that 500,000 of them apps are fart sound apps. 

What's crazy is Ifart makes over $15k a week! See it on some thread on macrumers a while back. 


I rarely find any decent apps on the apps store. I have more apps from the BigBoss repo than the app store and they have about 0.01% the amount of apps the app store have.


----------



## kbakst (Jun 5, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Shame that 500,000 of them apps are fart sound apps.
> 
> What's crazy is Ifart makes over $15k a week! See it on some thread on macrumers a while back.
> 
> ...


Not quite THAT many fart apps, but I'll certainly agree that there are a lot of apps of no value at all. 

iFart making 15k a week is pretty impressive. I hadn't heard that. 1 billion downloads of various versions of Angry Birds still blows my mind.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

kbakst said:


> Not quite THAT many fart apps, but I'll certainly agree that there are a lot of apps of no value at all.
> 
> iFart making 15k a week is pretty impressive. I hadn't heard that. 1 billion downloads of various versions of Angry Birds still blows my mind.


Apple cracked down on them as they were being added by the hundreds a week as Ifart done so well. They said even the crap fart apps were making over 1k+ a week. 

I use instalous to test apps before I buy them. I bet I have tried over 300+ apps and only about 10 of them were worth buying.


----------

